# DOS



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Have my first encounter with DOS. What are the causes of DOS? Is my soap still usable? I made the batch as an experimental (LOL - all my batches are experimental) face soap for my Combo skin. Recipe is as follows:

32 oz oils

AKO 4.16 oz
CO 6.4 oz
OO 1.6 oz
SO 1.6 oz
Lanolin .64 oz
Lard 17.6 oz

Used 4.9 oz GM and 4 oz Aloe juice for liquid. Added 4 oz pureed cucumber and 2 tsp Kaolin white clay at trace. No gel.

Any ideas?


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2010)

Cindy are you sure its DOS, or the clay that might not have gotten mixed in good..Clay can be hard to mix into your soap when added at trace.. I add it right into the lye mix and stick blend it before adding to the oils.. 
Even so its still good soap, its just the appearance.. DOS does not hurt the final product... 
No one knows what causes DOS, some claim they do, but it pops up in all kinds of recipes, all temps etc... even chemists do not know what causes DOS in handmade soaps... 
Barb


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Would white clay turn orange? They almost look like the calendula petals (but round), except that I had not used the oo with calendula for this recipe.

Thanks for the tip on the clay. When I used the green french clay, I made sure I added it at light trace so that I could get it mixed in. The white clay in the above recipe, maybe I didn't mix it in good enough (it was my first try with clay). I'm finding I'm having a harder time mixing small batches than larger ones.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

So, for a little while there I thought I was getting DOS in every batch. Nope, I was burning my milk a lot more and tiny chunks of burnt milk would show up in the cut soap. It doesn't look great and I throw those into my sale pile but it doesn't hurt anything. My customers know they are not getting a perfect spotless bar of mass produced soaps. I have never had anyone complain about the little blemishes that my soap sometimes gets.

This may or may not be your problem of course but I hope it helps.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

If SO is soybean oil, that can be your culprit. Also keep Apricot Kernel Oil in the fridge, oils as they age and go rancid can do this also. Are you getting your AKO for a super good price to be using it in soap, especially as that much of your percentage? 

Also if the cucumber is also the peel, it will go brown as it ages, so you will have brownish bits in your soap that is actually cucumber peel and fiber, the same with shredded coconut. Vicki


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

The SO was sunflower oil. I was wondering about the cucumber. I did use peel and all. However, the orange spots are perfectly round.


----------



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

What is DOS? I've really tried to figure this out - most of the time I can figure out the acronyms that are used here, but this one has me stumped - dots on soap is the only thing I can think might work. I never did figure out what OT meant - someone else asked. All OT ever mean to me was "overtime". It gives the brain a good workout.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2010)

Dreaded Orange Spots...


----------



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

OMG, I would've never guessed that one. Thanks, Barbara.


----------

